# Sticky  So you want to breed bettas?



## Damon

I have noticed the increase in people who are trying to spawn bettas and while I am very happy many have began to partake in the wonderful hobby, it leaves me with mixed feelings.

Breeding bettas is fun but VERY TIME CONSUMING. Its not for everybody. They require constant care, plenty of room, and a pretty deep pocket. Its one thing to get them to spawn (thats the easy part). Raising fry can be a 24 hr chore (literally). Juveniles require seperation which can mean a place to individually keep and matain 100 fry. Most of us don't have a barracks system (which can run over $1000.00), nor do we have a room we can keep the temp at 80 degrees. Without a good temp, you might as well not try. Are you prepared to culture live foods? This is a must for betta fry. Are you prepared to do waterchanges for 50-100 individual jars twice a week (maybe more). Can you feed these fry 3 times a day with live foods? Are you prepared to cull fish? If you answered no to ANY of these questions, I would suggest finding another fish if you are so inclined to spawn. This is one of the hardest fish to grow to maturity as most of us simply don't have the time, money, or space to do so.


----------



## Alisha

Thanks Simpte,
I have decided not to breed my bettas. I had no idea it cost so much or was so time comsuming. I think breeding guppies is enough for me! haha. Thanks though.


----------



## setxr

i'm a betta lover so it fun for me
no problem at all. ppl that deside to spawn already asked themselfs "if i can support it?"


----------



## FishFanatic123

I love my betta, 

My friend is going to breed his this spring (his dad has a 75 gallon tank to do it also a ten and 20) i might take one of his girls if he gives im away.


----------



## Fraser

Heh over in the UK we call them siamese fighter fish coz it sounds cooler 

I have a male and 2 females in my tank with plenty of leafy long-rooted floating plants (water lettuce??). Since the females arent ready to spawn its great having all the floating plants, it gives em plenty of hiding places. Ive heard female bettas can act just like male betas when not ready to spawn?

One thing I wanted to know is how long will it take for a male to build a bubble nest and what are the best conditions for it (still surface water, no bubbles coming from pump)?


----------



## Ringo

wont stop me... i will go buy a couple hundred mason quart jars =-)


----------



## Ringo

that is a problem, i am very enthouseastic and that can be my downfall.
this thread discourges people from trying to breed bettas(i know this thread is true) but still it never hurts to try anything. i am gonna use big plastic cups or a few little tote containers in sections to clean out the fry. ''if you dont succeed try again'' or as i like to say it ''if the going gets tough, get going''  
Hunter
if you wanna try breeding bettas i say go for it.
i will keep ya posted on how things go.


----------



## alphabetta

I bred bettas and yes, it gets quite expensive with all of the equipment you need to buy. It also fills your home with betta jars all over the place!! If you are not familiar with breeding bettas, it can also be quite difficult. Breeding them is the easy part. Raising the fry is another story!! They are so delicate! I would reccomend reading up on it first and researching a whole lot before you start. There are also some great books out there that helped me when I first started.


----------



## MarineFish

what im doing i buying all the supplies ahead of time and getting everything in-line so i don't have to fork out money mid-way through onlything left for em to get are the cultures and i have a few friends that are willing to share i have read at different places how loing you should condition the fish what would you reccomend?


----------



## Damon

Healthy bettas should be conditioned for at least 2 weeks before attempting a spawn. Live fatty foods (california blackworms and or daphnia are great for this).
Unhealthy or unsuccessful bettas should be allowed to heal for at least a month.


----------



## Guest

I'm going to try breeding them. I don't care if it takes time. I HAVE TIME.


----------



## FishGuy1564

Haha Fishfanatic you were talking about me! I will give you a female because I have some female big babies that I don't think I can keep. I'll give you one when I see you again. My dad might not be keeping the 75 gallon and he might give it to me!


----------



## dfortunato

well i have invested in 100 1 quart mason jars,unfortunately i had to "cull" the herd but i have 100 beautiful baby bettas,i found a reptile drip system for watering a great method for feeding the betta fry cultured water,so if anyone wants a betta.,.


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> wont stop me... i will go buy a couple hundred mason quart jars =-)


thanks for the idea spoiledfishies-


----------



## HybridS130

I don't intend on attempting to breed betta anytime soon but, I was just curious, you say the fry have to be raised seperately. My question is, do you have to seperate them as soon as possible after they hatch or can you raise them together for a while?


----------



## Christine

They can stay together for a little while.


----------



## Damon

Fry will need to be seperated from as early as 2 weeks and later. Seperating them usually isn't most people's problem. Keeping all the jars heated to 80+ degrees is. Changing all that water once or twice a week is very time consuming. Thats the 2 main factors in rearing fry. Keeping appropiate foods can be a hassle also. Anyone who has smelled a bad microworm culture will tell you this. 
A barracks system is the best way to go but is very costly and takes up a great deal of wall space. Plumbing can be a hassle also. Rearing Halfmoons is also tricky as water quality can be detrimental to thier finage.


----------



## leafgirl115

Im going to try HM. But what shoulc i use to seperate the males and the agresive females? Im going to try and keep the pesfull females together in a 20g tup. But what containers should i use for the males? 1g or more is preferable but im in canada and we dont use Gallons. How many leaters is ok? Also what do you use as containers for the fry?


----------



## leafgirl115

Im going to try HM. But what shoulc i use to seperate the males and the agresive females? Im going to try and keep the pesfull females together in a 20g tup. But what containers should i use for the males? 1g or more is preferable but im in canada and we dont use Gallons. How many leaters is ok? Also what do you use as containers for the fry?


----------



## Firefoxx

temp's no prob for me really actually i just wanna get the right finnage... ive built a system 4 water changes storage and areation so im kinda fine.... i ve got mosquito larvae growin in my backyard so live foods no prob


----------



## Damon

Keep in mind that a GOOD TRUE HM Pair will only yield MAYBE 10% HM in the fry.

You will want to use 4 liter containers the minimal.


----------



## betta_breeder14

hey yea i have a reely important question
is it alright to spawn the bettas a couple days early (like 2 days) because i am really busy on the day they are due and i have school too, so would it be an okay thing if i spawned them today or does the female have to go through a whole week of conditioning, this is my first time spawning bettas


----------



## betta_breeder14

email me..... 
[email protected]


----------



## audzter

*what??*

what do you mean if i say no to the questions??.. its not like that man..
you can breed bettas any time you want all you need is a plastic bottle that where use in the office dispenser.. thats where you put the fry.. and the breeeding aquarium?? thats not a problem!! just use a ice cream plastic and put the bettas there!!.. this cost only like 20 to 50 bucks... so dont say if any one cant do it.. every on can do it.  the temp?? the bettas can witstand any temp difference..:fish:


----------



## audzter

ofcourse condition the bettas first.. for like 1 or 2 weeks.. when is the time to put the female?? when she looks like bursting with eggs already.. the clue is that somwhere the anal fin one egg is like coming out already..


----------



## biggallon

how do i breed them


----------



## shade2dope

You asking that makes me think that you are not that committed.A quick look around the web(or here)would tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## Suzy Z & J

Hi,
Thanks for this, I do not want to bred them after reading this. This is very good information for people who love bettas!


----------



## bigsis7

Ok I have a question......My 2 gallon tank has an air pump in it, so there's a tube with the air stone in it and a blue thing that covers the whole bottome of the tank...It has teeny tiny holes, but babies could probably fall threw...Should I take this out and look for another filter? Also in my 10 gallon tank I have a bio filter so it does move the water and is pretty strong....I could get a cover thing for it, but it would still move the water around. Although the 10 would be for breeding. And in my 35 gallon tank which will be the bigger grow out tank there is a big bio filter in there too. Should I remove that or put a cover over it? It is a tall tank, but babies would have to fight their way up for air. Thanks!!


----------



## Phonemonkey

Many of the replies to this thread make me very very sad.


----------



## Kurt R Furan

What is the average life-span for bettas anway? I'd like to try breeding, but I'm about to leave for Boot Camp. So, I just want to know how long I've got before my absolutely beautiful male HM dies. I should probably get a picture of him flaring, but his tank's in blackout treatment right now, so that's impossible. haha. But seriously. Lifespan?


----------



## youngfishkeeper

I had a betta that lived for almost three years


----------

